# Dwarf pics



## Jenna (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys






I was wondering if any of you with dwarfs could post pictures of them for me, and feel free to tell me about them as well

for my Equine Reproduction class im doing an article on dwarfism in miniature horses, and have certainly found the information from the "dwarfism" section of the board but I would like more pictures.

thanks in advance

and have a great day


----------



## Tremor (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought I would post. I hope others post too. Dwarfism is a topic that needs be talked about more so others learn more about it.

This was Simon. He was born in 2007, and he was our first dwarf, also our worst. He was a Type 3 dwarf and he died at about 7 months old right after weaning in his sleep. He were in contact with Janell Jensen so she could make us some Magic Shoes, but he died before we could order them.






This little guy was Wendall, born in 2008. He was our most anticipated foal. His dam had foaled prior (a correct colt) after her show career. His birth, obviously did not happened as planned. Had he not of been a dwarf (Type 2), he would have been a mighty handsome Silver black appaloosa. He died after two days.






This boy, Trae, was born 2009. He too was a Type 2 dwarf. We were in contact with Janell Jensen about this guy too, and we bought the shoes for him. But, alas, he kept throwing them off. He never kept his shoes on for more than two days.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is an Achondroplasia dwarf mare. She has good hooves, only a slight underbite, has never had a 'pot belly', and has a nice long neck and pretty head. She just had trouble with those back legs.





















I don't know how many people would come to look at horses and comment on how pretty she was. We kept her as a pet for 8 years because we were scared someone would get her and breed her. A friend of ours took her and another mare last year to be pets for their son so she is in very good hands.

She is a good example of a dwarf horse exhibiting the lesser amount of effects. She has never had any health problems, had no trouble running and getting around, and is a little smarty pants. That being said, I'm sure she'll have joint pain in those hind legs soon.


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sorry but dont have pics BUT I have a dwarf cow. YEP! a dwarf cow.* _(can see a baby pic on my website at Silver Maple Miniatures "Photo Page")_

_ _

*Bought him for my father-in-law 3 yrs back for fathers day and "Bubba" was only 3 weeks old and still bottle feeding. He had really nice confirmation untill about 8 months old and then I realized he was a dwarf. Now as a 3 yr old it is very noticable as he has the really big bloted belly, super short legs where he kinda walks on hs heels, NO neck and really big head. He stands about 38" tall and I bet he weights aprox 600 lbs. *

* *

*He was a twin when born and was the bigger of the 2. Also he is a mini Jersey/mini Angus mix. *

* *

*I also do farrier work for a lady who has a 9 yr old dwarf mini gelding that is about 25" tall. He has the cow hocked hind legs but amazingly he has a perfect bite whit perfect teeth. "Tiny Tim" has the shot neck and big head with short legs. But he also dose not have a bloted belly as it looks pretty normal.*


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 10, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Sorry but dont have pics BUT I have a dwarf cow. YEP! a dwarf cow.* _(can see a baby pic on my website at Silver Maple Miniatures "Photo Page")_
> 
> _ _
> 
> ...



wow, never heard of a dwarf cow before!! could you maybe take current pics and post them here?


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 10, 2011)

Molly said:


> wow, never heard of a dwarf cow before!! could you maybe take current pics and post them here?


*I do have a few current ones on my cell phone BUT cant seem to load them into the computer *





* *


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> *Sorry but dont have pics BUT I have a dwarf cow. YEP! a dwarf cow.* _(can see a baby pic on my website at Silver Maple Miniatures "Photo Page")_
> 
> _ _
> 
> ...


* *

*I'm not sure, but I believe all mini cows have a form of dwarfism; none I've seen are proportioned like a full-size cow. We raise Red AngusX cattle, so I see regular cows daily.*


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to those who have shared pictures.

Dwarfism exists in all kind of animals, not just horses. Some "prestigious" dog breeds have a big basis in dwarf genes.


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 22, 2011)

Heres a dwarf mini gelding I trim since 2004.

And heres some baby pics of the dwarf mini cow ( boy gelded cow) I got my father-in-law.


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> And heres some baby pics of the dwarf mini cow ( boy gelded cow) I got my father-in-law.


That would make him a steer. And, he's a cute little thing, but most are when they are little.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 23, 2011)

I realize this isn't what you asked for, but here is a picture of a National/World Top Ten (4X) and an AMHA Eastern Regional Champion Ammy Senior Stallion (when it was all sizes 34' and under) and an AMHR National Area IV Reserve Champion Senior Stallion. He produced a dwarf and was then gelded.






This is a pic of him from the Championship class at the Area IV show. You can see how much smaller he is than his competitors.






This is why we need the test to be available. Although it's easy to see some horses are carriers of the gene, others it's not so easy to spot. Good luck with your project.


----------

